# Member Profiles



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi,
It would be so great if everyone could update or fill in their personal profiles with at least their first names. Being new to SM it would be so appreciated so the newbies can get to know the Maltese owners by name and even where they are from etc.

Thanks from a "newbie". :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey Kim! I just looked and didn't see a place on my profile to add my name. Anyway, I'm Linda!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> Hey Kim! I just looked and didn't see a place on my profile to add my name. Anyway, I'm Linda!![/B]


I don't see a place for a name either. 

But... we all have signatures and could put our names there. I'm horrible with remembering names. Sometimes, I've gone through numerous messages trying to find someone's name.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It is a good idea! I'm terrible with names and it would make it
nice to see others' names under their maltese' signature. 
There are so many who post on here.
I'm Brit.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I fixed mine - good idea , I am a SHOCKER with names .  Of course I know YOU already ( KIM ). Sarah


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> It is a good idea! I'm terrible with names and it would make it
> nice to see others' names under their maltese' signature.
> There are so many who post on here.[/B]


Great idea Kim!!! I am also horrible with names, so it would be nice to be able to find some easily. Maybe Joe could add a section to profiles for Human names and people could include their name in their siggy.

I'm Melissa (Missy)!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I fixed mine - good idea , I am a SHOCKER with names .  Of course I know YOU already ( KIM ). Sarah[/B]


OK, Sarah - 'fess up! How did you do that?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=470321
> 
> 
> 
> ...


linda, in your profile, under your SN there's a place for you to change your title (to add under your SN). 
mine says malt spoiler x2.  

i know you already are, but i'm pretty sure you have to be an SMC member for that option. just thought i'd throw that in there.
otherwise adding your name into your siggy would work just fine! :biggrin:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=470321
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If I can do it , anyone can - I am a computer simpleton  Sarah


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Good idea I changed it in my signature.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I changed my profile. I hope I did it correctly.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I changed my profile. I hope I did it correctly.[/B]


yep, you did! yay! :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=470413
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Carrie for the instructions (Deb, too! :biggrin: ) and Sarah for the idea.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

From one Kim to another -- thanks for the suggestion! While I already have my name in my signature ... I _think_ I updated my profile.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Kim I'm Paula :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Cutie Pie (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi everyone. Great idea. I will see what I can do to get my name up there somewhere. Xenia and Cutie Pie's Mommy - Naomi.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Hi,
> It would be so great if everyone could update or fill in their personal profiles with at least their first names. Being new to SM it would be so appreciated so the newbies can get to know the Maltese owners by name and even where they are from etc.
> 
> Thanks from a "newbie". :biggrin:[/B]


I hope I did it right, even though my name is in my signature picture. That's a great idea. 

I just noticed I'm not a guru anymore. Why is that, I wonder?????


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=470261
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You customized it. So no more guru. I did the same thing. Much better, I think. I would rather have my name.

I'm wondering if non SM members have this option. I like it. But would hate for them to be looking for something that's not there.

Lovies


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=470549
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All right, I can't figure out how to put my name in that spot for the life of me. I have it in my signature but now I am determined to have it up there. I know I'm pretty computer illiterate but I didn't think I was that bad. LOL 

Will someone give me a step by step before I drive myself nuts.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=470553
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You customized it. So no more guru. I did the same thing. Much better, I think. I would rather have my name.

I'm wondering if non SM members have this option. I like it. But would hate for them to be looking for something that's not there.

Lovies
[/B][/QUOTE]

All right, I can't figure out how to put my name in that spot for the life of me. I have it in my signature but now I am determined to have it up there. I know I'm pretty computer illiterate but I didn't think I was that bad. LOL 

Will someone give me a step by step before I drive myself nuts.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Okay. Go to "My Controls", then "Edit Profile Information". It's the top box, says something like "customize something" ~ lol ~ I can't remember, but it's the top box.

Check it out, and let us know. It's a cake walk, trust me.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Top box says 'custom member title'...write your name there. 
Your name will replace "newbie, maltese guru etc.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Hmm, this is interesting. Let me see if I can change mine.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Not sure if mine changed. Nope it didn't. Ok, now it did. Tried to change it somewhere else first.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I find anything that says 'customize' anything in that area. Could this be an option for paid members only? I would love to be a paid member but just can't afford to. :mellow:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks Carrie...........I noticed you have your title changed the other day but didn't know how you did that. I guess I never paid attention to the profile title section.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

To change the word that appears under your username/avatar go to . . .

My Controls > Personal Profile > Edit Profile Information

The first box on the top of the page is where you enter the info. Hope this helps.

[attachment=29806ersonal..._info_SM.JPG]


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Sher -- you are AMAZING! :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Sher -- you are AMAZING! :chili:[/B]



Isn't she though!!! Way to go Sher :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you so much for the picture!!! At least I'm not going nuts, ok I am but that is another story, LOL. My top line is “Your Date of Birth” I don't have the line “Custom Member Title”. I appreciate all of your help, now I can stop searching for what isn't there.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> <span style="color:#008b00">Thank you so much for the picture!!! At least I'm not going nuts, ok I am but that is another story, LOL. My top line is "Your Date of Birth" I don't have the line "Custom Member Title". I appreciate all of your help, now I can stop searching for what isn't there.</span>[/B]



There is something wrong here. Another non SM member was able to add her name, so that's not the issue. 

I don't understand why that top box is not showing up for you. 

Does anyone know why this "custom" box would not be showing up for her?? This is weird.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That's weird yes. I tried first to change it going thu Edit Personal Portal options and then Personal statement and it did not work for me. After that I tried the way Sher showed. Sher you are amazing, a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I know. What's weird is she is in the right area, as it does have the "Birthdate" box, which, for the rest of us, is the second box. Her "custom" box is not showing up. Hmmmm, this is buggin'. :huh:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Perhaps it is has to do with the number of post I have made or should I say haven't made. I'm a Sr Admin on a craft forum so I know there are an amazing amount of settings that can be used for various options. If anyone needs to see a screen shot of that area of my screen please let me know I can put one up for you. Again thanks for all the help.


----------



## Cutie Pie (Nov 10, 2007)

I am also missing the area to put my name. Any help? Thanks, Naomi


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I can't figure it out either...hmm...tried something else....


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I tried to to that also but I don't have a custom box either...weird.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

but that didn't work...there is no box to add a custom member title...mine starts with your date of birth too...weird....


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> Perhaps it is has to do with the number of post I have made or should I say haven't made. I'm a Sr Admin on a craft forum so I know there are an amazing amount of settings that can be used for various options. If anyone needs to see a screen shot of that area of my screen please let me know I can put one up for you. Again thanks for all the help.[/B]



Maybe your right about the number of posts. I was able to change mine and I'm not a member yet. I wonder what number you'd have to get to?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I am sorry that so many are having trouble with this option. Maybe Joe can get it figured out. 

I love the idea. Thank you OP for suggesting it. I changed mine also. I have it in my signature but this is a good way for us all to learn each others names. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

> To change the word that appears under your username/avatar go to . . .
> 
> My Controls > Personal Profile > Edit Profile Information
> 
> ...


There's my problem.... I don't have that top box. Mine starts with birthdate. What's up with that?


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm sooooooooooooo happy with the response from everyone on my idea! I am also missing the box I need to put my name in! It's weird because I'm a paid member so it must be something to do with the amount of posts you have to do first? I PM'ed Joe but haven't heard anything. For now I'll just put my name in the signature line. Thanks to EVERYONE who has put their name in the member spot because for me it's great to know names. Kim


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Great idea! sometimes I get confused about names on here as well. I will add mine in my siggy!


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Mine doesn't work either...I guess it's cause I'm not a paid member :bysmilie: *sniff, sniff*
Oh well, I'm Stacy. (great idea by the way)


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> From one Kim to another -- thanks for the suggestion! While I already have my name in my signature ... I _think_ I updated my profile. [/B]


I am a Kim too.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=470525
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So nice to meet you!
Kim


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

everyone should now see that box and be able to enter their own name

Joe


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> everyone should now see that box and be able to enter their own name
> 
> Joe[/B]


Thank you Joe. :wub: :wub:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

<span style="color:#008B00">Hey Joe, Thanks for the help.............please don't slap me but it still isn't showing for me.









</span>


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

sorry, just saw in the other thread its still not working properly, for me either, i'll look further into it

Joe


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't have that box either. Mine starts with date of birth.

Cyndi


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

My profile also starts with "Date of Birth" and I was beginning to think that I had lost it when I couldn't find the "Customize Member Title" top box. :smheat: It's good to know that I'm not crazy.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

now try, you must have at least 1 post for it to work


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

THANKS JOE!!! You got it that time!!! Don't you just love to hate those pesky little settings that are in the background of these boards. :smheat: You aren't told enough but you do a great job keeping this place up and running I know it isn't an easy job thank you for all you do for all of us and our fur babies.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks Joe!!!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks, Joe! It works now! :biggrin: 

Cyndi


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks Joe!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks Joe. It's looking good.


----------



## Cutie Pie (Nov 10, 2007)

Is mine up?


----------



## Cutie Pie (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah - it is. Thanks everyone for your help. Thanks Joe.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Just checking to see if mine works. :brownbag:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Mine worked fine. I would have put in my birthday but you must enter the year and I am too vain to do that. :innocent:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Mine worked fine. I would have put in my birthday but you must enter the year and I am too vain to do that. :innocent:[/B]



Oh my goodness. I'm not too vain for that. I have not yet entered my year. But I will.

Yep, I need to enter 1987. Yep, that's my birth year, and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm not ashamed......1957.....I'm 50 and proud of it!!!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I would not mind putting the year, but I don't want to put in the full birth date because of all those identity thefts.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=472459
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Deb your younger than my daughter....so I guess no beer or wine for you unless your birthday already passed! :new_shocked:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I hope everyone does this. I am so terrible with names any more. I tried keeping a notebook with names and their screen name. I just love knowing where everyone is from. 
Tina


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=472477
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YIKES!!!! Okay, 1989, just to cover all bases. :HistericalSmiley: Now that I'm old enough, where's that Margarita?


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=472817
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Deb your younger than my daughter....so I guess no beer or wine for you unless your birthday already passed! :new_shocked: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

YIKES!!!! Okay, 1989, just to cover all bases. :HistericalSmiley: Now that I'm old enough, where's that Margarita?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Uhhhhh, Deb - you went the wrong way, hun. You needed to go the other way - 1986 or earlier. (Perhaps you've already had too many margaritas today????)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=473229
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YIKES!!!! Okay, 1989, just to cover all bases. :HistericalSmiley: Now that I'm old enough, where's that Margarita?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Uhhhhh, Deb - you went the wrong way, hun. You needed to go the other way - 1986 or earlier. (Perhaps you've already had too many margaritas today????)

[/B][/QUOTE]


:smrofl: :smrofl: Yes, I did go the wrong way. No wonder my tax return wasn't what I expected ~ lol

Okay then, I was born in 1886...no wonder my accountant hates me ~ :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=473229
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YIKES!!!! Okay, 1989, just to cover all bases. :HistericalSmiley: Now that I'm old enough, where's that Margarita?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Uhhhhh, Deb - you went the wrong way, hun. You needed to go the other way - 1986 or earlier. (Perhaps you've already had too many margaritas today????)

[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> Okay then, I was born in *1886*...no wonder my accountant hates me[/B]


Oh Lord how old are you now ?????????? 121 ? at that age you can have all the margaritas you want :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> QUOTE





> Okay then, I was born in *1886*...no wonder my accountant hates me[/B]


Oh Lord how old are you now ?????????? 121 ? at that age you can have all the margaritas you want :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yep, rather than admit to ANOTHER error, sure, I'm 121-years-old. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Bring on the Margaritas!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I know this is an old thread, but we have so many new people that I thought it might be worth bumping it up. I'm really bad with names, and when someone is referred to by their real name, often times I haven't a clue who they are. 

Please update your profile or siggy with at least your first name.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

hi kim :drinkup: i will drink to that..iam jo


----------

